# do all oil based polyurethane yellow?



## Brilliant_Painting (Feb 3, 2017)

im looking to brush on a polyurethane onto a gel stained railing and would like to know what will be the most durable product that wont yellow and give the best looking finish with a brush. i was origionally thinking of an oil based varathane product but was told they yellow do all oil based poly's yellow? also what brand is generally better minwax or varathane? how does a minwax polycrylic preform and how is it to apply with brush?


----------



## Tprice2193 (Oct 3, 2017)

All the oil based polyurethanes will yellow. I use general finishes high performance waterbased poly as a clear coat when brushing. You can spray it as well and it comes in all sheens. I would not use minwax polycrylic. I have heard nothing good about it.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Tprice2193 said:


> All the oil based polyurethanes will yellow. I use general finishes high performance waterbased poly as a clear coat when brushing. You can spray it as well and it comes in all sheens. I would not use minwax polycrylic. I have heard nothing good about it.


It's cheap. That's about it. And if you really, really enjoy applying 10 coats then you'll love it.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Some will resist yellowing more than others. Read the data page, if it doesn't say resists yellowing, then chances are it will probably yellow/amber fairly quickly (1-3 years). 

Non-yellowing oil doesn't really exist unless it's paired possibly with a urethane, but even then it only goes as far as "resisting" it.

Waterborne finishes saying crystal clear or water white do not yellow, hence why a lot of people use them. WB stuff is also much easier to clean, etc. etc.


----------



## 405generalcon (May 25, 2018)

I’ve been using Masters Armor by Old Masters for several years. One of the best products out there. Check it out. It’s a waterborne product.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

I have seen Para's Oil based "Melamine" last bright and white for ten years on at four jobs had gone back to over the years. I assume the ones I did not do later work in held up as well. (Can't buy it in Canada anymore)


----------



## Brilliant_Painting (Feb 3, 2017)

Thank you guys for the input i appreciate it


----------

